# HVAC Blower Fan Not Working...



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

All lights on AC and heater / fan speed controls on as normal, but no air coming out of vents and nothing happens when twist the fan speed dial, but red light on rim comes on, so functioning okay.

When I switch Auto on or off I can hear a faint 'click'so presume relay or heater blower motor gone?

Not been using it last few weeks, as had rood down most of the time, but raining today...

Checked fuse (40A in engine bay box according to manual) and looks okay (which ties in with lights working on dials / panel I suppose)???

Anyone got any ideas or is it the fan speed relay or heater blower motor as I suspect?

Will pop it round to local inde at weekend if no one has any clues...

Cheers


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be just a bit stuck. Perhaps due to old sticky grease in its bearings. After removing the glove box you can remove the fan and test it to see if it is willing to turn.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dropped in to local inde this morning. He is pretty sure it's the resistor, so booked in next week for him to look at properly / fix.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Usually if it's a failing resistor, the fan still works at the highest setting.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I hadn't banged it up all the way, so maybe not the resistor then.

No worries they will sort it next week. Whatever, it needs fixing, so hopefully not a major hit.

Will post solution and cost after it's done.


----------



## unclepoo (Dec 23, 2015)

The fan will be becoming seized....you can get to it by dropping down the glove box....6 bolts, 8mm head...then the fan body can be seen, it would be above your left foot if you were sat in the passenger seat...un-plug the elec connection, there is a tab on the bottom right side, gently pull this down and rotate the bottom of the fan body pushing this tab forward...the fan motor etc will come down and out.....you will be able to see the motor and bearing....use a spray grease....soak the bearings and motor and work the fan around until it frees off....don`t be shy with your lube...too much is just enough I always say.....then put it back in and plug the elec connection in....give it a try. A new fan is £300
It`s easy......putting the glove box back is the hardest part.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'm drowning at work this week, so will let the garage have a try at it.

It's a local inde who's reliable and in the past he's been pretty good with other cars in the family at fixing issues rather than just replacing (like Audi would)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Audi would charge you 150 pounds for investigating first. Money blowing in the wind....


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, that's why I go to the local inde...


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought a replacement blower fan for about 65 pounds on ebay (new).

Still going great after 9 months or so....

An easy fit since you just have to remove the glove-box and the fan literally twists out.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers guys.

I'll let you know outcome next week.

Just not got time to sort it myself, really busy at work and son is moving to his first house at the weekend, so helping with driving the van and heavy lifting.


----------



## Lyndos (Jul 15, 2016)

Had this exact problem recently, the fan had simply become stuck. My mate popped it own and re-lubricated it and it's been fine ever since... nice cheap fix


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

unclepoo said:


> The fan will be becoming seized....you can get to it by dropping down the glove box....6 bolts, 8mm head...then the fan body can be seen, it would be above your left foot if you were sat in the passenger seat...un-plug the elec connection, there is a tab on the bottom right side, gently pull this down and rotate the bottom of the fan body pushing this tab forward...the fan motor etc will come down and out.....you will be able to see the motor and bearing....use a spray grease....soak the bearings and motor and work the fan around until it frees off....don`t be shy with your lube...too much is just enough I always say.....then put it back in and plug the elec connection in....give it a try. A new fan is £300
> It`s easy......putting the glove box back is the hardest part.


Car was in local inde this morning. He took motor out, stuck it on his test bench, lubed it, all working okay.

Only wanted £20 as well (he services our other cars and TT will be done by him next service)

Good call from you guys on here.


----------



## worldtramper (Oct 3, 2015)

Just wanted to say thank you to unclepoo for explaining how to get my blowers up and running again. You've saved me loads of worry & money.
Cheers


----------



## TT4LEE (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm dealing with a similar problem. Thanks for the advice on pulling the fan motor out - that was easy (not looking forward to holding the glove box in place while I reattach the screws..). My system works sporadically, sometimes fine, sometimes no HVAC.

My motor is turning freely and works, my resistor seems fine (when the fan turns I can adjust the speed - which is the function of the resistor), but my flap motors seem to be running hunting for the right setting and I believe the fan will not come on until the climatronic system is happy. I can't seem to diagnose the issue, so I'll go to my indy shop and see what they can identify.

Does anyone know if the vehicle diagnostics report which flap motor is not working. There are several that control various flows within the car. I can see the recirculation flap works fully - but it is unclear that the system is aware the flap is open/closed.

Any thoughts before I give up and go to the shop?


----------



## TT4LEE (Mar 8, 2015)

Update - on post above.

I had my indy shop take a look and they said the blower and resistor were done - just slowly dying. Had the motor (it comes with the resistor installed) replaced for about $400 parts and labour (OEM parts - Canada). I've had this with other cars about 10 years/100,000 km blower is done...


----------



## Marosh1977 (Apr 17, 2021)

I appreciate this is a five year old thread, but I just managed to fix my blower after reading the thread, so thanks to all!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just for future reference, here's a link in the *Knowledge Base* which includes a link to the Workshop Manual, references to Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC) specific to the HVAC and a good video on how to remove/install the blower -

*Removing the HVAC Blower Fan Motor*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786050


----------



## nkxtc (10 mo ago)

unclepoo said:


> The fan will be becoming seized....you can get to it by dropping down the glove box....6 bolts, 8mm head...then the fan body can be seen, it would be above your left foot if you were sat in the passenger seat...un-plug the elec connection, there is a tab on the bottom right side, gently pull this down and rotate the bottom of the fan body pushing this tab forward...the fan motor etc will come down and out.....you will be able to see the motor and bearing....use a spray grease....soak the bearings and motor and work the fan around until it frees off....don`t be shy with your lube...too much is just enough I always say.....then put it back in and plug the elec connection in....give it a try. A new fan is £300
> It`s easy......putting the glove box back is the hardest part.


I know you posted this years ago but many thanks you just saved me some hassle and money. Your right about glove box being a pain but impact helped get it back in.
👍


----------

